# C'era qualcosa che gli girava testa testa



## elemika

Buongiorno,
a che cosa serve il raddoppiamento della parola nella frase seguente?
"_C'era qualcosa che gli girava testa testa ma non riusciva a capire che era_"...

Non ne ho nessuna idea

Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

C'era un pensiero che continuava a girargli in testa, ma non riusciva a metterlo bene a fuoco 

E' più chiaro?

Ciao!

EDIT: il raddoppiamento credo sia per enfasi, per dare un'impressione di movimento. Non è infrequente come figura, vedi ad esempio anche _torno torno_ (tutto intorno).

Magari qualcuno avrà spiegazioni migliori.


----------



## elemika

stella_maris_74 said:


> C'era un pensiero che continuava a girargli in testa, ma non riusciva a metterlo bene a fuoco
> 
> E' più chiaro?
> 
> Ciao!



Chiarissimo!
Grazie!!!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

per la testa, nella testa. Ma informale.


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, Elemika, ma da dove proviene la frase?


----------



## francisgranada

stella_maris_74 said:


> ... il raddoppiamento credo sia per enfasi, per dare un'impressione di movimento. Non è infrequente come figura, vedi ad esempio anche _torno torno_ (tutto intorno) ...



Ma in tale caso aspetterei piuttosto "_C'era qualcosa che gli *girava girava* (la) testa ma non riusciva a capire che era_"... No?


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> Scusa, Elemika, ma da dove proviene la frase?


Sto leggendo un romanzo di Camilleri:



> C'era qualichi cosa che gli firriava testa testa ma non arrisciva ad accapiri che era


----------



## Necsus

Eh, ma ce lo devi dire che è in _dialetto _(camillerese)...! In italiano standard non credo proprio che sia un'espressione lecita. La ripetizione (reduplicazione intensiva!) si usa con avverbi e aggettivi per esprimere il grado superlativo. Vedi discussione su 'grosso grosso'.


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque, "terra terra" è ripresa dal Treccani come locuzione avverbiale:


> Come locuz. avv., _terra terra_, vicinissimo e quasi a contatto del suolo: _volare terra terra_ (poco com., di un’imbarcazione, _andare_ o _navigare terra terra_, costeggiare); assai com. come locuz. agg. e in senso fig., per indicare mediocrità, piattezza: _uno studente_, _una ragazza_, e anche _un libro_, _un discorso_, _un componimento terra terra_


Allora perché non sarebbe possibile "testa testa"? Nonsì, dottore?


----------



## francisgranada

matoupaschat said:


> Comunque, "terra terra" è ripresa dal Treccani come locuzione avverbiale:
> Allora perché non sarebbe possibile "testa testa"? Nonsì, dottore?



Forse "terra terra" è una locuzione "fissa" o comunemente accettata ... Nonostante ciò lo chiedo anch'io. 
Però nella frase in questione, non capisco molto bene il vero senso di "testa testa" (sia dilettale o meno) ...


----------



## fabinn

matoupaschat said:


> Allora perché non sarebbe possibile "testa testa"? Nonsì, dottore?


"terra terra" è una locuzione avverbiale, "testa testa" no.


----------



## matoupaschat

fabinn said:


> "*T*erra terra" è una locuzione avverbiale, "testa testa" no.


Perché no? È costruita sullo stesso paradigma...


----------



## francisgranada

matoupaschat said:


> Perché no? È costruita sullo stesso paradigma...



Non necessariamenete. Ma prima dovremmo capire (almeno io), che cosa s'intende a dire con "testa testa" nella frase in questione ?


----------



## Necsus

Hai ragione, Matou, sono stato impreciso. Ho corretto il tiro. Però nelle locuzioni come _terra terra_ il sostantivo assume funzione avverbiale, infatti così sono definite, cioè fornisce una determinazione in rapporto a modo, tempo, luogo, ecc. (_terra terra_ vuol dire vicinissimo al suolo, da cui poi anche il significato figurato). Non vedo come _t_es_ta testa_ possa avere questa funzione, ma posso sbagliare. 
Comunque in effetti, sia pur raramente, si usa anche la ripetizione del sostantivo, ma con un'altra funzione, cioè quella di sottolinearlo, per dire che avere usato proprio quello non è casuale: un _uomo uomo_ è, o dovrebbe essere, un uomo vero. E anche questa possibilità non mi sembra applicabile nella frase in oggetto.


----------



## matoupaschat

francisgranada said:


> Non necessariamenete. Ma prima dovremmo capire (almeno io), che cosa s'intende a dire con "testa testa" nella frase in questione ?


Scusa, mi capita ogni tanto di scherzare a sproposito .
"Testa testa", capisco che gli girava per la testa, nonostante gli sforzi che poteva fare per cacciarne via quel pensiero.


----------



## francisgranada

Rileggendo la frase in questione, quel "testa testa" potrebbe significare qualcosa come _vicinissimo _(quasi tocca la sua testa) ...  
(non gira _la_ sua testa, ma gira _vicino alla _sua testa ...)


----------



## Necsus

In ogni caso, trattandosi di dialetto ovviamente i riferimenti normativi servono a poco, si tratta più che altro di capire, da 'non madrelingua', che cosa si intende nell'uso quotidiano con quell'espressione.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi scusa Matou, mentre stavo scrivendo non ho notato che hai risposto anche tu ...


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> "Testa testa", capisco che gli girava per la testa, nonostante gli sforzi che poteva fare per cacciarne via quel pensiero.





francisgranada said:


> quel "testa testa" potrebbe significare qualcosa come _vicinissimo _(quasi tocca la sua testa) ...
> (non gira _la_ sua testa, ma gira _vicino alla _sua testa ...)


Immagino anch'io che il senso sia più o meno quello, come ha detto fin dall'inizio Daniela, ma il 'percorso sintattico' per arrivarci non mi sembra così evidente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> In ogni caso, trattandosi di dialetto ovviamente i riferimenti normativi servono a poco, si tratta più che altro di capire, da 'non madrelingua', che cosa si intende nell'uso quotidiano con quell'espressione.


Ma lo sai bene, Necsus, che sono più "evoluzionista" di te, riguardo alla lingua, e ciò vale anche per la mia! Mi limito a trovare carina l'espressione e a gustarla sperando che faccia scuola e che quella costruzione entri di diritto nell'uso. Amo la letteratura di Camilleri perché apre a noi non madrelingua il mondo "dialettale" siciliano tramite un idioma artificiale capibile per tutti, anche i più settentrionali di voi. Prova a leggere uno dei suoi romanzi in traduzione, io, ci ho provato... e il libro è finito buttato via tra le cartacce.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ve ne dico un altro paio, sempre tipiche del parlato e probabilmente esclusive del Meridione: 

camminare _muro muro_ (lungo una parete, stando il più possibile attaccati ad essa)

cadere _scale scale_ (giù per le scale, specialmente una lunga rampa)

Ce ne sono ancora


----------



## Necsus

La spiegazione di _m__uro muro_ è comprensibilissima, è la stessa di _terra terra_, ma _scale scale_ mi è già più ostica.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Nec 

a me sono familiari e risultano comprensibili tutte come locuzioni, probabilmente perché sono io stessa meridionale 

La funzione mi sembra, in tutti i casi, avverbiale, a voler indicare in modo figurativo, evocativo un movimento che insiste e si ripete (lo sfortunato che casca urtando gli scalini uno dopo l'altro, il pensiero che gira disordinatamente nella testa come una mosca imprigionata in un bicchiere, ecc.)

Non credo si possa trovare chissà quale spiegazione a livello normativo e sintattico, come dicevamo sono espressioni tipiche della parlata dialettale/regionale


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... sia pur raramente, si usa anche la ripetizione del sostantivo, ma con un'altra funzione, cioè quella di sottolinearlo, per dire che avere usato proprio quello non è casuale: un _uomo uomo_ è, o dovrebbe essere, un uomo vero. E anche questa possibilità non mi sembra applicabile nella frase in oggetto.


 
Interessante per me, perché confermi quello che volevo anche chiedere. Cioè, ho sentito (a Bologna, se non mi sbaglio) usare questo raddoppiamento p.e. nelle frasi come "Ma, era una _donna donna _..." volendo dire che "aveva tutto quello che una donna deve avere, anzi ..." (insomma era una "superdonna", in questo caso nel senso fisico...). 

Non so se raro o meno, ma mi pare uno "strumento stilistico" talmente elegante nella sua semplicità "naturale" (basta ripetere due volte la stessa parola ...), che a volte le frasi di questo tipo diventano quasi intraducibili (senza "circonscrizioni") nelle lingue che non "sopportano" questa possibilità ...


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Interessante per me, perché confermi quello che volevo anche chiedere. Cioè, ho sentito (a Bologna, se non mi sbaglio) usare questo raddoppiamento p.e. nelle frasi come "Ma, era una _donna donna _..." volendo dire che "aveva tutto quello che una donna deve avere, anzi ..." (insomma era una "superdonna", in questo caso nel senso fisico...).
> 
> Non so se raro o meno, ma mi pare uno "strumento stilistico" talmente elegante nella sua semplicità "naturale" (basta ripetere due volte la stessa parola ...), che a volte le frasi di questo tipo diventano quasi intraducibili (senza "circonscrizioni") nelle lingue che non "sopportano" questa possibilità ...



Interessante! Queste espressioni si usano spesso. E' "donna donna" si usa per indicare una persona molto aggraziata, femminile e che incarna tutte le qualità muliebri. Mi pare di aver sentito anche l'espressione "uomo uomo" per indicare una persona di sesso maschile virile, non effeminata e con le caratteristiche tipiche, proprie dell'immaginario comune, del maschio. In entrambi i casi, tuttavia, il raddoppiamento dei sostantivi "uomo e donna" sembra assumere una funzione aggettivale per descrivere tratti tipici dei due sessi.


----------



## matoupaschat

stella_maris_74 said:


> La funzione mi sembra, in tutti i casi, avverbiale, a voler indicare in modo figurativo, evocativo un movimento che insiste e si ripete (lo sfortunato che casca urtando gli scalini uno dopo l'altro, il pensiero che gira disordinatamente nella testa come una mosca imprigionata in un bicchiere, ecc.)


 

Chissà che è un linguaggio comprensibile dai meridionali di ogni nazione?
Cordiali saluti dal Sud Belgio...


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> Eh, ma ce lo devi dire che è in _dialetto _(camillerese)...!


Hai ragione, non ci ho pensato...Mea culpa!



stella_maris_74 said:


> a me sono familiari e risultano comprensibili tutte come locuzioni, probabilmente perché sono io stessa meridionale
> 
> La funzione mi sembra, in tutti i casi, avverbiale, a voler indicare in modo figurativo, evocativo un movimento che insiste e si ripete (lo sfortunato che casca urtando gli scalini uno dopo l'altro, il pensiero che gira disordinatamente nella testa come una mosca imprigionata in un bicchiere, ecc.)
> 
> Non credo si possa trovare chissà quale spiegazione a livello normativo e sintattico, come dicevamo sono espressioni tipiche della parlata dialettale/regionale



Se ho capito bene si sentiva come se avesse un'idea fissa, un pensiero ossessivo che gli tornava sempre nella testa, testa...

Dopo aver riletto il romanzo, ho trovato alcuni altri esempi di raddoppiamento:
...le pratiche si sparpagliavano càmmara càmmara...
...satò dalla verandina, saltellò spiaggia, spiaggia...
...attrovò sacchette sacchette, ci nn'erano perfino arrutuliati dintra al taschino...

Lo capisco meglio adesso, l'uso di questi raddoppiamenti, 
grazie a tutti voi !!!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

@francis:

spesse volte, tra noi meridionali si usa questa forma di raddoppio, in maniera molto informale. Ad es.

quel tizio ha girato casa casa = quel tizio ha girato per la casa/per tutta la casa 
l'ho fatto ora ora = l'ho fatto or ora/ proprio ora


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ...
> quel tizio ha girato casa casa = quel tizio ha girato per la casa/per tutta la casa
> l'ho fatto ora ora = l'ho fatto or ora/ proprio ora



 "Ora ora" si capisce spontaneamente, perché qui viene sottolineato il proprio significato di "ora" (adesso, in questo momento). Nel caso di "testa testa" e "casa casa" però, per me _settetrionale settentrionale _, il senso non è "automaticamente" chiaro... 

Grazie per gli esempi, _man mano _comincio a capire ...  _Ciao ciao ._


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

nei dialetti meridionali (ma appunto di dialetti si parla) il complemento di moto per luogo si può tradurre con un complemento oggetto rafforzato.

Egli girava *per la casa
*Iddu girava *casa casa*


----------



## francisgranada

E nei dialetti meridionali, una costruzione come "per la casa" non esiste, oppure alternativamente si puo' anche usare?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Alternativamente.

Pe' tutta a casa
Casa casa

Ma solo in dialetto.


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> "Ora ora" si capisce spontaneamente, perché qui viene sottolineato il proprio significato di "ora" (adesso, in questo momento). Nel caso di "testa testa" e "casa casa" però, per me _settetrionale settentrionale _, il senso non è "automaticamente" chiaro...


Io, che proprio così settentrionale non sono, sentendo "ha girato casa casa" penserei probabilmente a "ha girato casa _per _casa", cioè è andato di casa in casa, le ha visitate tutte, una per una.


----------



## Aithria

Necsus said:


> Eh, ma ce lo devi dire che è in _dialetto _(camillerese)...! In italiano standard non credo proprio che sia un'espressione lecita. La ripetizione (reduplicazione intensiva!) si usa con avverbi e aggettivi per esprimere il grado superlativo. Vedi discussione su 'grosso grosso'.



Mi permetto di riallacciarmi alla sacrosanta osservazione di Necsus, perchè a mio giudizio è opportuno sottolineare per i non madrelingua un dettaglio importante: non di italiano, nè tanto meno di dialetto (che, per quanto non lingua nazionale, ha una sua dignità di grammatica e lessico), ma di *Camillerese*, cioè un un misto metastasizzato di italiano e siciliano (preval. agrigentino), che, per essere capito nelle "divagazioni personali", presuppone una buona conoscenza dell'uno e dell'altro.  
Sono divertenti, non ne dubito, ma personalmente credo che i romanzi di Camilleri siano l'ultima lettura consigliabile ad un non madrelingua, perchè assai fuorvianti (a meno che questi non abbia già una solidissima padronanza dell'italiano) ; è molto peggio che studiare francese partendo da F. Dard!


----------



## urizon9

Aithria said:


> Mi permetto di riallacciarmi alla sacrosanta osservazione di Necsus, perchè a mio giudizio è opportuno sottolineare per i non madrelingua un dettaglio importante: non di italiano, nè tanto meno di dialetto (che, per quanto non lingua nazionale, ha una sua dignità di grammatica e lessico), ma di *Camillerese*, cioè un un misto metastasizzato di italiano e siciliano (preval. agrigentino), che, per essere capito nelle "divagazioni personali", presuppone una buona conoscenza dell'uno e dell'altro.
> Sono divertenti, non ne dubito, ma personalmente credo che i romanzi di Camilleri siano l'ultima lettura consigliabile ad un non madrelingua, perchè assai fuorvianti (a meno che questi non abbia già una solidissima padronanza dell'italiano) ; è molto peggio che studiare francese partendo da F. Dard!


Volevo dire la stessa cosa ma non avrei potuto dirlo meglio di te.Sono d'accordissimo!Perciò io cerco solo di godere di questo bel linguaggio di Camilleri senza scervellarmi per capire perché,ad esempio, si dice _spiare _al posto di chiedere o _pinsero _al posto di pensiero.


----------



## fabinn

Aithria said:


> ...Sono divertenti, non ne dubito, ma personalmente credo che i romanzi di Camilleri siano l'ultima lettura consigliabile ad un non madrelingua, perchè assai fuorvianti (a meno che questi non abbia già una solidissima padronanza dell'italiano)....


Sarebbe come voler "imparare" l'italiano a uno straniero mostrandogli un film di Checco Zalone, maròòòòòòòò


----------



## Aithria

francisgranada said:


> Interessante per me, perché confermi quello che volevo anche chiedere. Cioè, ho sentito (a Bologna, se non mi sbaglio) usare questo raddoppiamento p.e. nelle frasi come "Ma, era una _donna donna _..." volendo dire che "aveva tutto quello che una donna deve avere, anzi ..." (insomma era una "superdonna", in questo caso nel senso fisico...).
> 
> Non so se raro o meno, ma mi pare uno "strumento stilistico" talmente elegante nella sua semplicità "naturale" (basta ripetere due volte la stessa parola ...), che a volte le frasi di questo tipo diventano quasi intraducibili (senza "circonscrizioni") nelle lingue che non "sopportano" questa possibilità ...



Francamente mi permetto di dissentire ... 
Anche se c'è chi lo ha utilizzato per fini, diciamo così, lirici (vedi Tony Renis e Alberto testa che scrissero "Grande, grande, grande" per Mina), l'esprimere la comparazione accrescitiva , l'enfasi , etc attraverso il semplice raddoppiamento della nome o dell'aggettivo è in se un meccanismo tipico del linguaggio infantile o di chi non ha sufficiente cultura per padroneggiare i meccanismi morfologici.
Che nel linguaggio informale si posso anche utilizzare .. va bene ... ma personalmente lo sconsiglio vivamente in constesti dallo standard a salire.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ad ogni modo, qui non si tratta di funzione accrescitiva, la funzione è quella che ha tentato di spiegare inutilmente Stella Maris, cioè quella di dare l'idea del movimento.


----------



## Aithria

infinite sadness said:


> Ad ogni modo, qui non si tratta di funzione accrescitiva, la funzione è quella che ha tentato di spiegare inutilmente Stella Maris, cioè quella di dare l'idea del movimento.



Hai ragione IS; io mi riferivo all'esempio citato da Francis ed alla sua osservazione in merito, ma forse non sono stata chiara nello specificarlo.
Resta c*o*m*un*q*ue* che il meccanismo lingustico è il medesimo ..

---
Mi scuso di riprendere il thread e di autocitarmi, ma mi sono accorta di aver letto frettolosamente la discussione nel complesso e di essermi focalizzata solo su alcuni aspetti della questione: l'affermazione stilistica di Francisgranada e, sprt, una sorta di mia personale battaglia contro chi (mi capita spesso) suggerisce Camilleri (in particolare i gialli del comm. Montalbano) come testo di lettura per chi comincia ad imparare l'italiano.
Conclusione: ho liquidato il vero problema grossolanamente , dando molto per scontato .. per cui ... ripartirei ab ovo, distinguendo due punti:


la struttura linguistica del raddoppiamento
 il caso specifico legato al _Camillerese_ (_testa testa_)


Il punto di partenza è l'accrescitivo per raddoppiamento dell'aggettivo, un fenomeno linguistico comune a molte lingue (si trovano già attestazioni in greco classico e latino, per rimanere in area nostra), primario e soprattuto semplice. 
Per esprimere un grado superiore di grandezza, intensità etc rispetto all'aggetivo base è più semplice, in termini di processi mentali, raddoppiare l'aggettivo stesso che apporre un suffisso: il primo è un processo "analogico" (aggiungo "pezzi di linguaggio", quindi esprimo il "di più"), il secondo è un processo , diciamo così, "digitale" perchè richiede di aver assorbito determinato meccanismi morfologici,impone di ricordare più elementi linguistici (aggettivo e suffisso) etc. 
Di fatto, come ho precedentemente detto, è tipico del linguaggio infantile e per questo replicavo a Francisgranada che , personalmente, lo considero tutt'altro che un costrutto elegante e forbito. 

Nel tempo poi (è attestato già dal medioevo), questo meccanismo di enfasi per raddoppiamento è stato applicato anche ai sostantivi, a partire dai sostantivi che esprimono un luogo di movimento (come citava Stella_Maris: _terra, costa, ripa/riva, muro, _aggiungo_ schina _etc); in questo caso, come rilevava sempre Stella, l'intensificazione verte effettivamente più che altro sull'idea di processo continuativo e uniforme, sprt nello spazio, oppure di molteplicità.
Unico dettaglio: il raddoppiamento dei sostantivi con questo valore non ha attechito al nord, sprt non ha attechito nel toscano, mentre è stato ed è rimasto vitalissimo al sud (più a sud si va, più è vitale), ecco perchè gli esempi son tutti dialettali.
resta poi il problema del "Camillerese":non essendo agrigentina, non ho contezza di attestazioni del costrutto "_testa testa_", o in altre parole, non so dire se fa parte di quel bagaglio che Camilleri ha saccheggiato dal suo dialetto o se , partendo da un meccanismo linguistico a lui familiare, si tratta di una sua personale creazione.
Desolata di avervi imposto questo sproloquio e di avervi tediato, ma non amo lasciare le cose a metà e aspetto ansiosa notizie da agrigentini madrelingua.


----------



## Shanks78

elemika said:


> Buongiorno,
> a che cosa serve il raddoppiamento della parola nella frase seguente?
> "_C'era qualcosa che gli girava testa testa ma non riusciva a capire che era_"...
> 
> Non ne ho nessuna idea
> 
> Grazie!




E' un'espressione che in italiano non esiste e non è corretta, Camilleri ha uno stile personalissimo basato sulle contaminazioni del proprio dialetto, se fossi uno straniero che vuole perfezionare l'italiano è un autore che sinceramente eviterei. Se invece lo leggi per diletto...come non detto!


----------



## francisgranada

Aithria said:


> ... non amo lasciare le cose a metà ...



Neanch'io ... , quindi aggiungo qualche pensiero.

Secondo me stiamo praticamente parlando di tre "tipi" di _ripetizioni_ _della stessa parola_ (tipicamente avverbio, aggettivo o sostantivo):

 1. _Ripetizione rafforzativa (o stilistica)_. Esempi:
 "Sono stanco, stanco, molto stanco..."
 "Sei grande, grande, grande ..." (la famosa canzone)

 Qui utilizzo piuttosto il terminie _ripetizione _e non _raddoppiamento_, perché le date parole si possono ripetere anche più di due volte, spesso separate con una virgola e con una breve pausa nella pronuncia. Questo "tipo" di ripetizione non ha una funzione grammaticale, secondo me neanche accrescitiva, ma piuttosto esprime stilisticamente l'enfasi o l’importanza. Il significato dei due esempi è più o meno questo: “sono davvero stanco” e "sei veramente grande". Un tale tipo di ripetizione lo riesco ad immaginare (forse) in tutte le lingue del mondo.

 2. _Raddoppiamento accrescitivo_. Esempi:
 "questa casa è grande grande" (come nel linguaggio dei bambini)
 "è una donna donna"
 "l'ho fatto ora ora" (esempio di Cosimo Piovasco)

 Questo "tipo" di ripetizione ha una funzione stilistica ma anche grammaticale (almeno parzialmente), cioè quella accrescitiva. Il significato negli esempi è grosso modo "è molto grande", "è molto femminile" e "proprio adesso". Un tale raddoppiamento non è automaticamente possibile in tutte le lingue, almeno non con sostantivi. P.e. il raddoppiamento del sostantivo in alcune lingue ha piuttosto la funzione grammaticale del _plurale_. In altre lingue (incluso la mia lingua materna) espressioni tipo "uomo uomo", "donna donna" non hanno  senso. 

(Quando parlavo di “eleganza” [#24], mi riferivo appunto al raddoppiamento del _sostantivo_,  per la sua semplicità e funzionalità. Forse non mi sono espresso assai precisamente, comunque capisco benissimo che dal punto di vista stilistico, nel vero senso della parola, non si tratta d’una “figura” molto elegante …)

 3. _Raddoppiamento avverbiale_ (di movimento). Esempi:
 "camminare muro muro_"_ (esempio di Stella Maris)
 "quel tizio ha girato casa casa" (esempio di Cosimo Piovasco) 
"gli girava testa testa" (la frase in questione)
Qui la funzione grammaticale mi pare evidente. Con altre parole, nei dialetti meridionali il raddoppiamento di questo tipo si è “grammaticalizzato” ed “ha preso” un senso ben preciso: quello avverbiale. Un tale raddioppiamento è legato a lingue o dialetti concreti, mentre in quelle altre (incluso l'italiano standard) non esiste in assoluto.


----------



## elemika

infinite sadness said:


> Ad ogni modo, qui non si tratta di funzione accrescitiva, la funzione è quella che ha tentato di spiegare inutilmente Stella Maris, cioè quella di dare l'idea del movimento.



Grazie Infinite



Shanks78 said:


> E' un'espressione che in italiano non esiste e  non è corretta, Camilleri ha uno stile personalissimo basato sulle  contaminazioni del proprio dialetto, se fossi uno straniero che vuole  perfezionare l'italiano è un autore che sinceramente eviterei. Se invece  lo leggi per diletto...come non detto!


Mmm...


> “Quando io uso una parola” disse Humpty Dumpty con un certo sdegno, “quella significa ciò che io voglio che significhi – né più né meno”


Cercavo di capire cosa voleva dire l'autore, tutto qui.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

.

Per quanto riguarda la lettura di Camilleri, la sconsiglio a priori, non solo per la lingua. Certo, se ti piace leggilo, ma onestamente se vuoi leggere degli scrittori italiani che scrivono attualmente, secondo me i due che scrivono attualmente e che sono passibili di letteraturizzazione (ossia che potranno, in futuro, essere annoverati assieme agli altri nella letteratura) sono Raffaele Nigro (ad es. i fuochi del basento) e Antonio Tabucchi (ad es. Sostiene Pereira). 
Altrimenti vai meglio ancora sui classici, che quella è vera letteratura dalla prima all'ultima parola. Anche se hai difficoltà linguistiche (normali per uno straniero) autori del novecento come Calvino saranno comprensibili e (io credo) estremamente affascinanti. 


@francis, corretto e preciso, complimenti 
raddoppiamento, però, con due p


----------



## stella_maris_74

<NOTA DI MODERAZIONE>

Amici, mi spiace ma sono costretta a ricordarvi che la critica letteraria, i consigli di lettura e simili sono argomenti che esulano dagli scopi del forum.
Gli interessati possono tranquillamente continuare a scambiarseli via messaggio privato.

Grazie


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> .@francis, corretto e preciso, complimenti
> raddoppiamento, però, con due p


Grazie (ho corretto le "p") .


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

prego, figurati


----------

